# New Member, Genset question



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Folks,
I have a Generac 3250, nice unit does everything I want it to. It is about six years old and am going to replace it with a Generac 5500 or also looking at a Briggs/TroyBilt 6250, essentially the same price at Lowe's. The little 3250 has performed great for six years, logic says stay with what works. However, have heard some horror stories about Generac service and getting parts. My only experience was ordering an air filter from their "local authorized" service center. It wasn't easy, but I eventually got it. Briggs parts on the other hand are available everywhere. Wondering if Briggs/TroyBilt would have the same availability? Any input on either unit or the parts question? Did Briggs buy TB? Hard to keep track the way they gobble up different companies.

Also have been using extension cords during outages, have it kind of down to a science. Now considering going with a lockout on the breaker box which would give max flexibility. Here is one I saw online.

Generator InterLock Kit Manual Transfer Switch 

Seems simple enough, the main can't be activated if the breaker from the genset is "on" and vice versa. Also thinking about just going with a six circuit transfer switch which wouldn't be as flexible, but would handle what I need powered. Live out in the country, and an advantage of the transfer switch would be we'd know if the power came back on, with the lockout would have to go outside to see a neighbor's "pole light," etc. was on.

Thought I'd find a forum which speaks "genset" and ask. Usually hang out in small engine forums and such. BTW, am a retired EE, so understand electricity pretty well, however, spent all my career on the big Utility stuff, powerplants, switchyards, protective relaying, etc. Looking for some lessons learned, etc. on the smaller single phase applications.

Thanks for your time,

Ev


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

On the interlock, see if your panel manufacturer makes one before you buy an aftermarket version. The interlock for my panel, a Murray, was $39. A lot cheaper than the one you show - and it is UL listed.

I have an interlock. My folks have a generator transfer panel, basically a subpanel with an interlock type breaker to select between line or generator. 

On the generator why do you need bigger? Bigger = more fuel being burned. If you maintain your generator 6 years is nothing. Pick up several filters and keep them on hand - along with a set of brushes if your generator uses them. If it fails, then replace the generator. Even a new one can go bad so it really isn't the gamble some might think it is. My primary generator is a 3000 watt Generac, built in 1971.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

aandpdan, thanks for the response. Never thought of the load center mfg. making those. I have a C-H and they do! Thanks a bunch. 

The reason I want a bigger genset is that we "used" to have fairly short outages, that's not exactly the case anymore. I need a couple more KW than originally planned. There's surviving outages with all your frozen, etc. stuff OK, then there's doing that and having a degree of comfort as well.

Thanks again, that helps a lot.

Ev


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

aandpdan, just ordered the interlock, $67.99 delivered and it's from C-H which is the load center I have.

Also, since starting this, discovered that Generac has a 5500W LP unit with very good reviews. Now looking at providing a quick disconnect to my big LP tank and going with that. 

Shop Generac LP 5,500-Running Watts Portable Generator with Generac Engine at Lowes.com

Thanks,

Ev


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

If you don't have natural gas then propane is the way to go. No fuel storage problems.

I've been using it for 7 or 8 years. The engine runs so much smoother too.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

some articles i have read stated that natural gas burns somewhat hotter than gasoline and it might harm your engine. is this true?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Update: Purchased the Generac GP5500 gas unit. The LP5500(Propane) can't be connected to other than a 20 or 30 lb. bottle without voiding the warranty. How they'd know, I'm not sure? Very nice unit, started second pull, seems to have all the bells and whistles. Came with a 20 foot 220V. cord with four 120V receptacles. Cut those off and put on a regular 120/220 connector to plug into the box which feeds the load center. Saved a few $$ there.


----------

